
Tyler Cowen: Forced Quarantines UnAmerican - dxbydt
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-05-13/forced-quarantines-are-not-the-american-way
======
mullingitover
This article was entertaining but generally a waste of time for the reader as
well as the author.

The Constitution is not a suicide pact, and the courts aren't exactly falling
all over themselves to entertain these misguided notions that the government's
core duty is something other to protect the public.

